# Schwimmanzug - Ultimate Floating Anzug - über 50% redzuziert! unglaublich



## am-angelsport (10. Januar 2011)

Hallo Angelfreunde,​ 
TOP Angebot​ 


*Ultimate*

*Schwimmanzug*
*2-teilig*​ 

*zum Hammerpreis*​ 
*statt 149,95€*
*Nur 69,95€*​

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=ultimate+schwi  mmanzug&search_in_description==​ 





​ 
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=ultimate+schwi  mmanzug&search_in_description==​ 

NUR 69,95 €​




bei uns im Onlineshop bestellbar.​ 


www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de​ 



bei Fragen oder Interesse können sie uns täglich von 9.30Uhr bis 19.00 Uhr telefonisch erreichen.
Bestellhotline: 07143 – 9607911​ 



Beste Grüße​ 

Ihr A&M Angelsport Team​


----------

